

PayPal To Launch Micropayments Product At Developer Conference - cwan
http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/06/paypal-to-launch-micropayments-product-at-developer-conference/

======
frederikfleck
Could be a great tool for monetizing games and online video through micro
payments. Anybody going to the PayPal X conference?

